# Am I the only one?



## DianeS (Jan 6, 2011)

My Angora doe is due to have her kits any day now. Friday or Saturday. It's the first litter that will be born in my care. I think I'm checking on her every 15 minutes!

Check on her. Feed the chickens. Check on her. Go inside, have breakfast. Check on her. Wash the dishes. Check on her. Etc, etc, etc!

Someone tell me I'm not the only one!  I've never had kits at my house before, so I think I'm more excited than she is!


----------



## txcarl1258 (Jan 7, 2011)

She will have them when you least expect it!  LOL  My NZW doe pulled some hair checked on her nothing, went back an hour later and she had 6 healthy kits.  I checked on her all the time.


----------



## Hop N'Tail (Jan 7, 2011)

I used to be like that. lol


----------



## DianeS (Jan 7, 2011)

I checked on her this morning, and she'd pulled a bunch of hair and put it in the nestbox. I don't even think I can go 15 minutes between checking on her today!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely not the only one!  It's the buzz of babies that does it to us!  No matter what animal is berthing!


----------



## cattlecait (Jan 28, 2011)

Definately not the only one. When I would have a really valuable litter on the way and the doe was a first timer or not a good mother I'd stay the night in the barn.


----------



## rabbitman (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a litter due anyday now. I seperated her from my rabbit barn and now she is in the horse stall. I did that becasue the more you check on the doe when she is due to kindle she wont have her babies she can wait, they can do that LOL. So that way when I am in the rabbit barn I am not disturbing her.


----------

